# Lulu gone &#x1f62d;



## lulukukubudgie (Jun 10, 2018)

Hello.. I woke up and found lulu in the cage floor dead!! Am so upset dont know what happened!! All i did transfered kuku and lulu to a bigger cage 3 days ago .. they've been with us since april 9!!.. looked healthy n happy... Last night Iulu's tummy looked bloat a bit ..was eating may be less than normal.. sleepy and less active in the night.. so i thought it might be cz of the egg thing which I doubted cz nothing to support breeding! So is there a change to know why my little bird die?!


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Only way to know for sure would to get an avian vet do to a necropsy. I'm so sorry for your loss. How is Kuku doing? I would at the least go get Kuku checked out by a vet just to be sure there's nothing wrong with them as well. Sometimes things just happen and there is nothing we can do about it. Try to spend as much time with Kuku as you can now. Don't rush out to get another bird as Kuku will need time to grieve as well.


----------



## lulukukubudgie (Jun 10, 2018)

Thanks... yeah I will.. kuku doin okay so far... i hope he will be ok.. yeah thought of getting another partner but I'll take you advice..


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

You've been given great advice. I'm so sorry for the loss of Lulu. Sometimes there are underlying conditions that can cause sudden deaths. 

iHeartPieds is correct and Kuku will need time to grieve. If eventually you would like to get him another friend, remember that the new budgie will need to be quarantined in a room away from him in a separate cage for 40 days to ensure that the new budgie does not spread an illness to Kuku.


----------

